# Noise when turning steering wheel...



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Ok, so a few days ago, my CC's steering wheel decided it was going to start making a noise when I turn it. It's not super loud, but lound enough to annoy the **** out of me. 

It kind of sounds like one of those wheels you see at fairs, kinda like this: 










Any ideas on how to stop this? I'd rather not have to go to the dealer for something so small but I can't take this damn noise.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I started to have some creeking noise come from my right wheel well when I turn right. Going very slow. Is this kind of similar?


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

M Diddy said:


> Ok, so a few days ago, my CC's steering wheel decided it was going to start making a noise when I turn it. It's not super loud, but lound enough to annoy the **** out of me.
> 
> It kind of sounds like one of those wheels you see at fairs, kinda like this:
> 
> ...


 Do you actually mean a rapid clicking sound as you spin the steering wheel?


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

Two possible scenarios: 

1- CV joint 

2- Subframe assembly is lose, moving and hitting the underbody. 

I had a simillar noise and dealer added shim plates to subframe to prevent it from moving and as a result destroyed my car.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

M Diddy said:


> Ok, so a few days ago, my CC's steering wheel decided it was going to start making a noise when I turn it.


 The steering wheel itself is making noise? Or some other component is making noise when you turn the steering wheel?


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

Couple of questions:

1. Where is the noise coming from ... the steering wheel itself or somewhere else?

2. Does the noise occur when the vehicle is stationary, or when it's moving?

3. If you only get the noise when you're moving and when the wheel is turned to the right or left, the clacking or knocking noise may be a CV joint.

4. If you're getting the noise when the vehicle is stationary and while turning the wheel, I would check the pump and or steering rack.


Mack


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

There is no power steering pump. The power rack is electric, no fluid.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

1. Where is the noise coming from ... the steering wheel itself or somewhere else? *It's coming from the steering wheel itself. From the steering column actually. It's a creak, but the faster I turn the wheel, the more it sounds like a very fast tick.*

2. Does the noise occur when the vehicle is stationary, or when it's moving? *Both.*

3. If you only get the noise when you're moving and when the wheel is turned to the right or left, the clacking or knocking noise may be a CV joint. * Happens when standing still as well, so it rules this out* 

4. If you're getting the noise when the vehicle is stationary and while turning the wheel, I would check the pump and or steering rack. *Again, happens also while driving so it kinda rules this out too.*


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I'll see if I can record the sound with my phone after work and post it up.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Go to your dealership. I had this recalled on my CC. There are two wires inside the steering wheel that wrap around the column. They have know go to bad. That is most likely what has to be removed. 

I didn't hear it making noise at that time but the dealer found out when turning the wheel in stationary that it was making a slight clicking/rubbing noise in the steering wheel.


*As for me to hijack this thread*: I'm hearing a creeking noise in the right wheel well when going about 2-5mph with no gas applied. It's only when turning the steering wheel all the way to the right. It doesnt happen when I'm going faster. Possible CV Joint, or rubber housing cracked are my only thoughts for my car.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

cwwiii said:


> Go to your dealership. I had this recalled on my CC. There are two wires inside the steering wheel that wrap around the column. They have know go to bad. That is most likely what has to be removed.
> 
> I didn't hear it making noise at that time but the dealer found out when turning the wheel in stationary that it was making a slight clicking/rubbing noise in the steering wheel.
> 
> ...


That sounds like it might be it.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

M Diddy said:


> That sounds like it might be it.


Mine is making a light rubbing sound as opposed to a clicking sound. Will let my dealership take care of it.

Sounds like a slight friction sound inside the steering wheel hub. My Eos is totally silent while turning the steering wheel.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

any update on this, anyone? :thumbup:

I started to experience the noise..:facepalm:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Sturt bearings/ mounts? Fender liners... Yup had that happen on the Jetta. CV Axles or boots?


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> Mine is making a light rubbing sound as opposed to a clicking sound. Will let my dealership take care of it.
> 
> Sounds like a slight friction sound inside the steering wheel hub. My Eos is totally silent while turning the steering wheel.


Mine has the same sound. Did your dealer fix it?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

my CC is making a noise too when i turn the wheel.. but this is coming from the steering wheel, and it sounds more like an electric whizz than anything else...what can it be? ive only had this car for 2 weeks...


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> my CC is making a noise too when i turn the wheel.. but this is coming from the steering wheel, and it sounds more like an electric whizz than anything else...what can it be? ive only had this car for 2 weeks...


exactly what i'm experiencing; going to call to schedule an appointment.


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

started 3 days ago with my 2012 with 1300 miles.


----------



## dubious judas (Sep 23, 2010)

I have this too but usually when the car is cold. Definitely from the steering wheel, sounds like something is wrapped around the column like cwwiii mentioned. I had the dealer check it before but they couldn't recreate the noise.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

ill just wait till i do my first oil change. dont want to make too many trips to the dealership right off the bat.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I never actually went into the dealer to fix it. I'm going to wait until my 20K service and have them look at it then.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Most likely the clock spring. A lot of CC's and B6 Passat make this noise from the factory.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I started hearing it too! Not sure if it was there before but I will mention it my next oil change.


----------



## gospeed-racer (Aug 15, 2003)

*Recall*

have you done the electronic steering column lock recall, it cover 09-10 CC's. 

Don't know if it will fix your noise, but it might. 

Take a couple of hours for the dealer to complete.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Lucian1988 said:


> my CC is making a noise too when i turn the wheel.. but this is coming from the steering wheel, and it *sounds more like an electric whizz* than anything else


 x2 on this 

Definitely comes from the steering wheel when making low speed turns 

Not really a big deal, but a little annoying


----------



## DonnyUGA (Nov 4, 2007)

Mine is currently in the shop for the exact same thing, and the AC issues I've mentioned in previous posts. Can't believe this thing is giving me so much trouble at 16k. I'll let everyone know what the problem was but my first suspicion was clock spring as well.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

There was a recall I believe. There is a steel wire inside the wheel that helps move the steering when you turn the wheel. Some of them have been louder than usual. I had mine replaced.


----------



## ccsanjo (Jun 25, 2011)

*Uh oh... Brand new CC has this problem too.*

My 2012 started making this noise as soon as I got it home on Wednesday night. On Friday morning it went back to the dealer. They concluded that I need shims installed on my R-Line and they should be installing them tomorrow (Saturday). How did they destroy your car? I need to know what to watch for...

They said they were working with Volkswagen tech support to diagnose the problem and they told them to perfom this work. This sounds like a widespread issue based on what I hear here.

Last time I owned a VW my Corrado cleaned me out. I'll post an update when I get it back. That's one bad ass commuter car and I can't wait to start upgrading!




Faramarz1 said:


> Two possible scenarios:
> 
> 1- CV joint
> 
> ...


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

It's the clock spring they said. They're gonna order the part and have me go in again -.-


----------



## Faramarz1 (May 13, 2010)

ccsanjo said:


> My 2012 started making this noise as soon as I got it home on Wednesday night. On Friday morning it went back to the dealer. They concluded that I need shims installed on my R-Line and they should be installing them tomorrow (Saturday). How did they destroy your car? I need to know what to watch for...
> 
> They said they were working with Volkswagen tech support to diagnose the problem and they told them to perfom this work. This sounds like a widespread issue based on what I hear here.
> 
> Last time I owned a VW my Corrado cleaned me out. I'll post an update when I get it back. That's one bad ass commuter car and I can't wait to start upgrading!


Take a look at this:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5134621-Excessive-cabin-noise.-What-s-wrong-with-this-car

In addition, road noise became noticeably higher on uneven road conditions like highway bridges and I can feel the vibration as well.

They first ordered the parts and then told me after installing the parts car still made the noise. Two days later they told me that it is fixed and they adjusted it. 

The moment I sat in my car I felt that it was not the same car. Recently I took the car to an independent VW mechanic and put it on the jack. We inspected the underbody and subframe and found that the new bolts that they used were quite old. It seemed that they took them from an older car and put it into mine.

This car is based on 2006 Passat which has had the same problem. The fact that a company can't find a permanent solution to fix these kind of issues for more than six years, raises serious questions and doubt regarding the level of quality both in design and manufacturing. Add this to poor customer service and I don't know how they are going to be the number one car producer by the year 2018.


----------



## mymagoo (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree. Poor design and manufacturing for the CC. 
Which is why we dumped our CC a few months back. Its a shame VW is not taking responsibility to correct quite a few issues with the CC.

Our Jetta and Tiguan seem fine, but after the debacle with our CC, I may be going elsewhere in the future for our vehicles...


----------



## ccsanjo (Jun 25, 2011)

*Its back and better than before... for now.*

Thanks for the info guys!
I got my 2012 back on Saturday and it's fixed. No popping or clunking sounds from the front suspension. I also made sure they used new bolts when installing the shims. I'm satisfied, for now...

The guys at Winn VW in Hayward did a great job taking care of this. Hopefully we will not be back to visit them for a while. 

It's kinda sketchy that I had this problem right off the bat. But if I wanted reliabilty I would've gone Japanese. I'm a sucker for VW's like most of us here, lol.

Tint and chip on the way!!!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

Mines been getting worse. Especially after a long drive or when the car has been sitting outside in high temp.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


> Mines been getting worse. Especially after a long drive or when the car has been sitting outside in high temp.


Take it to the dealer! Before saying it's clock springs, see what they would say about your description of noise.


----------



## DonnyUGA (Nov 4, 2007)

CC U L8TR said:


> Mines been getting worse. Especially after a long drive or when the car has been sitting outside in high temp.


That's interesting. Mine is doing something similar and my clock spring (and entire steering rack) were just replaced. It's been around 100 here in alabama and if the car is sitting outside the steering wheel clicks like mad while turning. Took it to the shop yesterday morning when I got done with work and guess what...... no clicking. Gonna have to hit it at the right time I guess. I feel similarly to a couple of you guys above. It seems like the fit and finish on this car aren't the best. I was wondering why a car that looked so expensive only cost 29k. I've got rattles all over the place inside and my AC issues are the subject of another thread. Disappointed......


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

DonnyUGA said:


> That's interesting. Mine is doing something similar and my clock spring (and entire steering rack) were just replaced. It's been around 100 here in alabama and if the car is sitting outside the steering wheel clicks like mad while turning. Took it to the shop yesterday morning when I got done with work and guess what...... no clicking. Gonna have to hit it at the right time I guess. I feel similarly to a couple of you guys above. It seems like the fit and finish on this car aren't the best. I was wondering why a car that looked so expensive only cost 29k. I've got rattles all over the place inside and my AC issues are the subject of another thread. Disappointed......


Lol. It's no better than a sonata....and slower (2.0t)


----------



## mymagoo (Oct 9, 2010)

A Noisy steering wheel was only one of a dozen noises in our cc.
We said bye bye to the CC awhile ago. I'll stick with my A4. A quiet (thank God) ride.

Hope you all get the bugs figured out.


----------

